# Barudan pricing vs SWF financing which one is better for beginners in industry?



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

So my family wants to start an Embroidery business. But we have a few questions that seem to not be answered so far.

1. What is the estimated price of a single head Barudan? Do they offer financing? This is our preferred Machine as we’ve read its the best a has minimum breakdowns but its pricy, how pricy?

2. Barudan has a “Embroidery Start up package” that costs extra with a ton of perloaded designs and accessories for the machine. Has any one gotten this package, do you know the price and do you think it would be enough to start the business without getting outside programs?

3. SWF is our current second choice. Is it a good company? And if so what is there pricing? And how long to there machines last? I know they offer financing but are very vague about it.


----------



## AlypprintstheTee (Mar 29, 2017)

We got the SWF Man 12 not too long ago and we love it! You're looking at around £7000 but the price is worth it. YES was lovely to work with, they got us all setup, showed us what to do and told us to just give them a call if we got into any trouble

It's our first embroidery machine but we're hoping to add more if things go well... fingers crossed!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can contact Barudan directly and ask for a quote. Here in the U.S., I've been hearing that SWF has slipped in customer support.


----------



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

gardenhillemb said:


> You can contact Barudan directly and ask for a quote. Here in the U.S., I've been hearing that SWF has slipped in customer support.



Thank you for the advice. We are in a small beach town so tech support is super important as we probably wouldn’t be anywhere close to a in person technician.


----------



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

AlypprintstheTee said:


> We got the SWF Man 12 not too long ago and we love it! You're looking at around £7000 but the price is worth it. YES was lovely to work with, they got us all setup, showed us what to do and told us to just give them a call if we got into any trouble
> 
> It's our first embroidery machine but we're hoping to add more if things go well... fingers crossed!


Thank you for responding. This is helpful info.


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

I've heard the same thing about barudan customer services also. I know because i own a barudan. Their shop sucks and overpriced. They have good machine, however their technology is behind compared to tajima and zsk. I'm sorry i don't know much about swf.


----------



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

embrbeginner said:


> I've heard the same thing about barudan customer services also. I know because i own a barudan. Their shop sucks and overpriced. They have good machine, however their technology is behind compared to tajima and zsk. I'm sorry i don't know much about swf.


So would you suggest a Tajima?


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the Tajima machines and just purchased a new model. I haven't had any problems with the machine. I saw a new feature that was available with the machine through a firmware update. I called for tech support and gave them my information. Not even fifteen minutes later their technician called me back I told him what I wanted. He email me the firmware file and the complete instructions on how to do it. He also included some custom setting to make the machine do more for me. I will buy another Tajima machine when the time comes for me. 



I also use their Pulse software and love it. There is a little learning curve to it, but it works perfectly and I can send the embroidery file straight to the machine. no flash drives needed.


----------



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

Diesel Tuner said:


> I have the Tajima machines and just purchased a new model. I haven't had any problems with the machine. I saw a new feature that was available with the machine through a firmware update. I called for tech support and gave them my information. Not even fifteen minutes later their technician called me back I told him what I wanted. He email me the firmware file and the complete instructions on how to do it. He also included some custom setting to make the machine do more for me. I will buy another Tajima machine when the time comes for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I also use their Pulse software and love it. There is a little learning curve to it, but it works perfectly and I can send the embroidery file straight to the machine. no flash drives needed.


Wow that’s awesome! Im going to have to do more research on them, thank you for sharing your experience it will really help me with my decision.


----------



## secondtonobody (Oct 5, 2005)

Did you ever get a machine? Where are you located in Nc I am In Kinston.


----------



## NCstartup (Nov 20, 2018)

secondtonobody said:


> Did you ever get a machine? Where are you located in Nc I am In Kinston.



Im in Wilmington. And no I haven’t gotten a machine yet im trying to get as much info on the industry as possible before making a purchase.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Exactly what company are you dealing with that is selling "SWF" machines? 

The company formerly known as SWF-East is now ColDesi in Florida. They used to sell Sunstar machines under the brand name of SWF. I thought they switched to Avance machines a while back. In any case, I personally will never purchase anything from them again. I would also not purchase a machine made by Sunstar again, we've had nothing but trouble with it. The package we bought also came with Embroidery Office digitizing software. I tested software for a living for 30 years, it is the single worst piece of crap I've ever used.


----------

